# Another Shot Of The Observer



## newtiques (Oct 1, 2004)

I hope you don't get tired of my Glycine









I took this one at about 5:00 pm this afternoon (- 6 GMT) on the front porch









(Thumb)










Here is the full size photo if you like:

http://newtiques.net/sitebuildercontent/si...eat_pnt_jpg.jpg

Hope you enjoy


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Great looking watch.







Never get tired of it.


----------



## newtiques (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks, Adrian


----------

